# So...who has a PlayStation Vita?



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I've had a Vita for two weeks now and it's a fantastic handheld. Ex or current PSP owners will feel right at home as it's essentially the same look with a huge leap of power. The only Vita game I have at the moment is Uncharted, but have a library of PSP games on there (which still look great on this machine)

Graphics are phenomenal, think of a scaled down Ps3. Just unbelievable.

As a result, the battery life is pretty poor with screen at full brightness and volume on max.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah i have one,

I find the battery quite good, TBH the difference from full to min brightness is not that much.

The F1 games graphics are ****, although wipeout is amazing.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I heard the F1 game was ported from the PSP and enhanced slightly, just a guy at work told me that mind.

Was quite impressed with Asphalt Injection, good arcade racing.

Unit 13 demo was also good fun.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah i have Unit 13, F1, Wipeout, Unchartered, 

Wipeout by far the best.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

been seriously considering one of these after seeing them on play for £162. those of you that have them, how would you rate them compared to other handhelds/ consoles you have previously owned?


----------



## Matty03g (Feb 5, 2012)

I love my psvita I've got uncharted, everybody's golf and mortal kombat. Haven't downloaded anything from the store but think they do games for it:thumb:


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

im considering one of these how good are they


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

EAN8 said:


> im considering one of these how good are they


^^^ read the posts above, they tell you :thumb:


----------

